# Inkbird WIFI Sous Vide review



## Andyroo

Hi Everyone,

Here is my initial unboxing and trial run of the new Inkbird Wifi Sous Vide. I order the sous vide when Inkbird had the 30% off for friends deal from Amazon. The unit was delivered pretty quickly about 1 week and was packaged very securely.

Initial thoughts on the unit: the unit it self appears to be very well built, stainless steel, sturdy plastic, quite heavy and generally feels like it would be dependable. There are no real instruction with the unit, a small pamphlet with a quick start guide, also would be nice if it came with a sock/bag or something to store the unit.

Setup: it was quite easy to setup the unit, just download the app as per instructions, register and sync the sous vide unit to your phone. I did find 1 problem with the setup of the app, on the lower left corner of the app when you get the sous vide unit sync'd, the first icon is where you change your preferences for Fahrenheit or Celsius and fine tune the temperature output. The labels are in Chinese they are pretty easy to figure out but just in case anyone is wondering what they saying, nice to have a wife that can read Chinese.

First test: my first run with the unit was just to make sure that it was working properly. I put the unit into a plastic container with 3 gallons of water, and set the temp to 150 degrees for 2 hours, the starting water temp was 65 degrees. It took 33 minutes for the water to reach 150 degrees, not sure if it would be quicker with a insulated container for the water, the container was quite hot to the touch and I think with out the considerable radiant heat lose it might heat up quicker. I did check the temperature of the water through out the 2 hours with my Inkbird IBT-4XS thermometer (of course) and the sous vide temp was spot on with the external thermometer.

So far without actually cooking anything with it, I am very happy with the unit. I plan to cook some pork chops this weekend and will let you know how it goes.


----------



## dr k

I ordered mine 5.18.19.  It hasn't shipped yet.  It's suppose to be here 6.3.19.  Maintenance instructions would be nice.


----------



## dr k

It came yesterday and paired fine but make sure you have 2.4Ghz router or just use the controls on the sous vide itself.  The app shows "stop" for the status until it preheats to the set temp then it changes to "working" and the timer starts to countdown.  I didn't see the word "preparing" like in the pamphlet.  I unplugged it and didn't get a loss of power alarm on the app or a loss of device connectivity alarm.  The timer stopped counting  but it supposedly has low water alarm, a finished alarm when time runs out, and an alarm if the sensor fails but is it suppose to tell you about power failure or if it can't because of the lack of power?  I'll probably just set at 99 hours and when the preheat beep sounds then start my phones timer at 99 hours.  If they're the same throughout the Sous Vide then no loss of power for those 30+ hour cooks.  I can't find youtube help or Inkbird's site info on this new product to find out all the alarms available.  I registered by phone number so the phones notifications are on for this app as well as the app, if that matters.  Temps and operation seems perfect but more details on alarms would be nice.  I'll copy and paste this in the meat thermometer forum as well since that's where Inkbird advertised this unit.


----------



## Andyroo

Hi Everyone, 

Finally got a chance to get back on here and let you all know how the Inkbird SV has been going. In a word "great". I have had zero problems with the unit so far. I have had the unit now for just about a month and have had a chance to use it many times. I have done various meals at various temps with it like strip loin steaks, pork chops and a 10 hour pork loin for Father's Day that everyone said was the best they have ever had. Everything that I have made has come out perfect and with little or now effort. I was curious to see how a longer cook would work out but it was just fine no issues at all, the temp remained perfect with no fluctuations. 

I have gotten into the habit of taking the unit apart, and wiping everything down after each use before storing, only takes a few minutes. I find it very easy to break down and reassemble, just a few twists in the proper directions and done. A word of caution when taking apart the unit, once you expose the impeller unit becareful not to bend it. The impeller shaft looks like it could be very easily bent once exposed from it's protective cover.

Next time I will try remember to take pictures of the food that comes out.


----------



## dr k

Andyroo said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Finally got a chance to get back on here and let you all know how the Inkbird SV has been going. In a word "great". I have had zero problems with the unit so far. I have had the unit now for just about a month and have had a chance to use it many times. I have done various meals at various temps with it like strip loin steaks, pork chops and a 10 hour pork loin for Father's Day that everyone said was the best they have ever had. Everything that I have made has come out perfect and with little or now effort. I was curious to see how a longer cook would work out but it was just fine no issues at all, the temp remained perfect with no fluctuations.
> 
> I have gotten into the habit of taking the unit apart, and wiping everything down after each use before storing, only takes a few minutes. I find it very easy to break down and reassemble, just a few twists in the proper directions and done. A word of caution when taking apart the unit, once you expose the impeller unit becareful not to bend it. The impeller shaft looks like it could be very easily bent once exposed from it's protective cover.
> 
> Next time I will try remember to take pictures of the food that comes out.


I have a large qt glass mug and run it in it 10 min with equal parts white vinegar and water just over the cacification line on the outside and it's spotless. Inkbird mentioned toothpaste if you have stuborn spots. The manual is vague so I PMed Inkbird.


----------



## pushok2018

I am on my way to buy this SV device. 1000 watt is definitely is upgrade to my existing Anova 850 watt. After reading reviews on Amazon I found that Inkbird device has a fixed, non-removable clip on it. Unfortunately, this clip will prevent you (me) set this device using any container with a hole in the top of container (cooler or any other). Any thoughts?


----------



## Andyroo

Hi "pushok", this is the container that I use with my sous vide. I bought mine at a restaurant supply store, if I remember correctly I think I paid $25 for the container with lid. I just cut a whole in the top for the sous vide. It works great and reduces the amount of water loss through evaporation to next to nothing. They come in different shapes and sizes I think I will be getting a larger longer one for larger pieces of meat next.


----------



## pushok2018

Andyroo said:


> They come in different shapes and sizes I think I will be getting a larger longer one for larger pieces of meat next


Thanks, Andyroo. Yes, I have/use four dedicated containers for SV - two of them look like yours, bought them on Amazon (did not have to cut a hole) and two - just coolers. I had to cut a hole in the top for both of them. They all are different sizes - for different cooking projects.
Looks like this SV device works just fine in spite has a fixed clip on it. Does it go deep enough into container, without having filling it with water up to very upper age? Thanks again!


----------



## Andyroo

Yes for the container that I have, I fill it to about the 10 quart line and that is plenty of water and still not to the max line on the sous vide.


----------



## pushok2018

Great! Thank you for  your help, Andyroo.


----------



## forktender

I have no desire to pair a kitchen utensil to my wifi....lol
And I wish the user instructions were written out a little better. There aren't really any useful YouTube videos out there either. So far I'm not a SV convert, maybe once I figure the damn thing out a little better I will change my mind, but as of now meh, not overly impressed. The Inkbird unit itself looks to be built well but as of now I'm not sure how much I will use the thing.


----------

